
Why your desk job is so damn exhausting - SQL2219
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/9/5/17818170/work-fatigue-exhaustion-psychology
======
karmakaze
> Instead, they found this small correlation: The nurses who were least likely
> to feel fatigued from their work also felt the most in control of their
> work, and the most rewarded for it.

> Why we need to figure out fatigue

We don't--refer to first quote. Just make our jobs autonomous and rewarding in
some way.

